# Emma's Twins



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

My first time doe Emma kidded the other night. She had twin bucks and they are huge! I haven't weighed them yet but will soon. She had them all on her own and everyone is happy and healthy 



















The first two pictures are of them the night they were born and then the third is them one day old.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Handsome little.big..guys!! congrats!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So cute!!! What handsome little men!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw they are huge congrats!  So adorable ^.^


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! They look super cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww what cute kids, congrats!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw a stunted angora that was one year that was the size of your one day olds! Very cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are very handsome


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I weighed them today and the dark headed one weighed 9 and a half pounds and the lighter headed guy was 8 pounds! Big babies for an unassisted first timer I'd say.. Pretty proud of Miss Emma 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats to the newbies


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new cute little bundles


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoa! They look like HUGE babies!!!!
Congratulations! They're precious!


----------

